
Gon: Sign, notarize, and package macOS CLI tools, apps written in any language - yarapavan
https://github.com/mitchellh/gon
======
yarapavan
h/t to Mitchell Hashimoto (of Hashicorp) who wrote gon for signing and
notarizing CLI binaries for macOS. It is also available as a go library for
embedding in other projects written in Go. gon can sign and notarize binaries
written in any language.

